# Sleeping Position



## mediatrek (Feb 19, 2013)

Last month my 19 year old cockatiel Robert got sick. It ended up being a bacterial infection of some sort. He is all better now. Since his sick spell, I became more “Mr. Mom” and setup a streaming web cam for me to look down at him when he is covered and sleeping and when I am not at home. 

Recently I have noticed that he does not sleep most of the time with one claw up tucked away, but grabs onto the side of the cage with one claw and is not sleeping well as he is not turning his head back like he would with his claw tucked up and away. 

Is it age? Could it be something else? Should I get him a cage shelf and if so, does anyone have suggestions for adjusting my little guy to a shelf? 

I have included a photo I look of him basically in the position I descripted, accept he is not looking sleepy as I woke him up entering the room at night prior to covering him.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i think a ledge might be a good idea for him at his age, but has he been fluffed at all? how do his droppings look? any changes?


was he on probiotics after being on antibiotics for his bacterial infection? sometimes antibiotics can cause secondary yeast infections because antibiotics kill off both good and bad bacteria, which causes an upset in the balance of bacteria, which can lead to yeast.


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

No idea about sleeping positions but as far as platforms go - they're fab. My tiel is only a year old but he has a flat, wooden platform/perch (the kind you get for rats or chinchillas) and he chills out on that and watches the world go by. It's his second favourite place to sit


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

This kind of thing:


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Where did you get yours, Hecken?


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

RowdyTiel said:


> Where did you get yours, Hecken?


Not sure if I'm honest. It came from a rat cage so I disinfected it and gave it to him :lol:
But from the UK, you can get that exact one on eBay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WOODEN-CA...pplies_Small_Animals&var=&hash=item5641ac8ebb

Sure you'll be able to find them on other eBays (US etc), just search "wood shelf" or "wood platform" in pet supplies


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Hecken said:


> Not sure if I'm honest. It came from a rat cage so I disinfected it and gave it to him :lol:
> But from the UK, you can get that exact one on eBay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WOODEN-CA...pplies_Small_Animals&var=&hash=item5641ac8ebb
> 
> Sure you'll be able to find them on other eBays (US etc), just search "wood shelf" or "wood platform" in pet supplies


Lol! Okay thanks! I think I may get one for my tiel when I get him. :3


----------



## mediatrek (Feb 19, 2013)

MeanneyFids said:


> i think a ledge might be a good idea for him at his age, but has he been fluffed at all? how do his droppings look? any changes?
> 
> 
> was he on probiotics after being on antibiotics for his bacterial infection? sometimes antibiotics can cause secondary yeast infections because antibiotics kill off both good and bad bacteria, which causes an upset in the balance of bacteria, which can lead to yeast.


I noticed he may not be doing well when he was fluffing himself up constantly, sleepy and seemed to not be as playful and hungry self. The last sign that told me that I best take him to the vet was when his dropping got black and very watery. 

The doc kept him overnight in an incubator for observation and to feed him soft food to get his weight back up. He dropped to 71 grams vs 82 grams from a month’s prior visit to the vet for a regular checkup and nail clipping. I also was not secure in myself to hand feed him. The doc ended up putting Robert on Baytril 0.03ml every 12 hours for 15 days. He slowly improved over the first 5 days and then really started getting back to being himself by the 9th day. His droppings and all are back to normal and the vet did not tell me to place him on anything else (probiotics) after the Baytril.
My concern with the behavior of grabbing onto the cage while sleepy and covered for bed was age and if this is the type of behavior to expect from the little guy.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i would try to see if your petstore carries Benebac for birds, it's a probiotic. I suspect his digestive system could be a bit out of whack from the antibiotics and you might be dealing with a possible yeast infection if he is indeed getting sick. probiotics might just set him back on track, but if you do not see improvement or he gets worse, i'd get him back to the vet for further testing 


as for the sleeping, a change in sleeping position sometimes indicates an underlying illness as the bird may not feel well enough to sleep on one foot. a ledge will help with both if it is an age issue or if it is illness


----------



## mediatrek (Feb 19, 2013)

MeanneyFids said:


> i would try to see if your petstore carries Benebac for birds, it's a probiotic. I suspect his digestive system could be a bit out of whack from the antibiotics and you might be dealing with a possible yeast infection if he is indeed getting sick. probiotics might just set him back on track, but if you do not see improvement or he gets worse, i'd get him back to the vet for further testing
> 
> 
> as for the sleeping, a change in sleeping position sometimes indicates an underlying illness as the bird may not feel well enough to sleep on one foot. a ledge will help with both if it is an age issue or if it is illness


Would you recommend I go with the Bene-Bac in gel or powder form?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

powder would be better, you can put it on his spray millet if he will eat it


----------

